# Brine Shrimp: Fresh or salt?



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

OK, I am thinking about breeding brine shrimp for some fry (guppy). Upon reasearching most of the sites tell that brine shrimp live and breed in salt water. So now I'm confused. If brine shrimp are used as food for freshwater, but are bred in saltwater, how is this possible? Are they like, dual watered? Help would be cool. I have always fed my guppie fry on powdered tetra/guppy flakes but am wanting to try something new, should I just drop it and continue what I am doing?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Brine shrimp breed in very salty water, but you can hatch them in merely brackish. However they will live a couple hours in freshwater. Long enough to be found and eaten. Its a common practice to feed salt live food to freshwater and vice-versa. Its not what they eat in nature and you should rinse off the salt if its going in a softwater or planted tank, but it cuts down on disease transmittance. Brine shrimp are unlikely to transmit parasites to freshwater fish.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks,thats really helpful.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

its prety much the same reason you will see people sometimes feeding their SW fish ghost shrimp which are FW


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yep, whenever I buy them from the LFS, I keep them in a pitcher because they don't last very long. They did better when we kept them in a little tank with a bubbler but whatever. :roll:
I just drop them into the tanks, water and all, and they swim around for a bit while my fish snatch them up.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Very cool i wil probabbly put mine in a large mayonase jar...


----------

